# Avis protection Spigen verre trempé



## FireBird_ (13 Février 2016)

Bonjour je cherche une bonne protection en verre trempé pour iPhone 6 et j'ai trouvé ceci sur amazon
http://www.amazon.fr/Protection-Spi...p/B010MVJ6NS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

Quelqu'un aurait un avis dessus ? Merci d'avance


----------



## DisSiri (17 Février 2016)

Je l'ai acheté lors d'une promo ( moins d'1€ !), elle fait le job mais n'est pas terrible. Les bords incurvés ne seront pas protégés, a tendance à se décoller sur les extrémités, bien qu'ayant une protection oleophobe elle graisse plus vite que l'écran nu et a de vilains reflets arc en ciel en plein soleil. Je n'ai pas testé sa résistance par contre  
Pour moins d'1€ c'est bien, plus non.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (18 Février 2016)

la protection oléophobique n'est pas la pour empêcher les traces de doigts sur ton écran  mais elle permet de les enlever en quelques coups de chiffonette sans aucun produit , ce qui est très pratique et bien plu rapide que sur l'écran nu


----------



## DisSiri (18 Février 2016)

Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> la protection oléophobique n'est pas la pour empêcher les traces de doigts sur ton écran  mais elle permet de les enlever en quelques coups de chiffonette sans aucun produit , ce qui est très pratique et bien plu rapide que sur l'écran nu


L'écran nu de l'iPhone a un revêtement oléophobe également  
Et il semblerait de meilleure qualité que celui de la protection spigen qui a le don de bien étaler le gras, bien plus que l'écran nu. Je dois le nettoyer plusieurs fois par jour contre 1 à 2 fois par semaine pour l'écran nu.


----------



## Be Geek (20 Mars 2016)

Gaffe aux Spigen low cost .. car le produit est largement contre fait, on trouve du faux Spigen de partout.
Pour se prémunir, la marque à même dû se doter d'un système avec un numéro de série à contrôler en ligne.

Pour avoir eu des Spigen, vos commentaires sur le traitement de surface sont étonnant et surtout sur l'effet de moiré, le reflets arc en ciel c'est le signe d'un produit en polycarbonate durci et non d'un verre de qualité .. (un débat pour mes amis opticiens, lol).

Hormis le prix et le fait de ne pas la prendre trop fine en Ultra Slim 0.26mm (de mémoire) Spigen reste top.

Pour ne pas faire de pub, mais bon si c'est mérité.. toute la famille roule en verre Diamond Glass HD sur iPhone 4 / 5S / 6 et 6S plus
avec sans doute le meilleur résultat/prix/durabilité testé jusque là, surtout c'est un véritable verre optique et non un polycarbonate durci comme 99% des produits low cost chinois (Verre polycarbonate trempé et cuit avec un durcisseur en surface) ..
Bref, du très bon, made in Germany et si tu casses, tu as une offre d'échange avec les frais de port offert pendant un an.. www.diamglass.com

Une dernière remarque, oubliez les versions "full cover" qui couvrent l'intégralité de la surface d'un petit subterfuge, je pense à l'iPhone 6/6S et +, il suffit de regarder les avis sur le sujet. Malheureusement, ça ne tient pas la route, on aurait aimé, mais bon.

Sinon, une coque et une protection en verre trempé haut de gamme, perso plus jamais sans et surtout pour le traitement Anti-trace !!


----------



## Samcy (10 Avril 2016)

Les protection d'Anker sont excellente et coûtent  6€. J'en ai une sur mon 6 et une autre en réserve au cas où qu'elle ait à faire son job. Ce verre trempé est vraiment agréable au quotidien, sûrement due aux bords arrondis. J'avais fait poser une Belkin en Apple Store et franchement elle était horrible, après une semaine, les bords à angles droit s'effritaient. Comme quoi, il ne faut pas claquer des dizaines d'euros pour un bon produit.


----------

